

100,000 Stars: Google Chrome experiment to visually explore the Milky Way - Reltair
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/14/100000-stars-googles-latest-chrome-experiment-taps-nasa-to-visually-explore-the-milky-way/

======
sidcool
This is beautiful. Well done!!!

